# Got a Quote Yesterday



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

While I'm waiting to get my 05 I figured I better see what this is gonna cost me for insurance. So when I call my local agent and explain what I'm getting, she says, that with full coverage it will cost 2,000 dollars for a year. We do it by the year in Ma. Plus they want $605.00 downpayment. Insurance is regulated here so companys like Gieco and Progressive don't do business in this state.

BTW, I have a perfect driving record for over 30 years and actually got driver discounts if you can believe that. Plus I'm looking at $1,500 + for sales tax, and $25.00 per $1,000 for excise tax. Add in registration fee, Veteran plate fee and the $2.20 per/ gal for gas, and this is gonna be a small fortune to pay. But I'm not backing out of this no matter what. Looks like I better try to work some overtime whenever I can though. So when someone thinks they have high costs to run there Goat, just move to Taxachusetts. Love the area, just not the laws. Sorry for the length of this, needed to vent.


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

I Got A Quote Here In Nj For 498 For 6 Months


----------



## Buffalo (Jul 22, 2004)

That's why I like living in South Dakota. We may not make as much but the general cost of living is less. Our state tax is 3% and the next year renewal tags run around $50.00. My insurance cost for the GTO is around $800.00 per year.


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

man if I were you I would go to a different company for insurance. I live in VA Beach and my insurance is only 1200 for the year with 2 accidents on my record.


----------



## II-Savy (Jan 12, 2005)

.........and honestly Mass isn't that nice at all. No offence please. But seriously. Dude move to CT.

On a side note I saw a yellow 04 today and holy crap that color really pops out when it's clean. Very nice. :cool


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

22 Years Old: 500/6 months

When I turn 23 next month it drops to 400/6 months


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Reno'sGoat said:


> While I'm waiting to get my 05 I figured I better see what this is gonna cost me for insurance. So when I call my local agent and explain what I'm getting, she says, that with full coverage it will cost 2,000 dollars for a year. We do it by the year in Ma. Plus they want $605.00 downpayment. Insurance is regulated here so companys like Gieco and Progressive don't do business in this state.
> 
> BTW, I have a perfect driving record for over 30 years and actually got driver discounts if you can believe that. Plus I'm looking at $1,500 + for sales tax, and $25.00 per $1,000 for excise tax. Add in registration fee, Veteran plate fee and the $2.20 per/ gal for gas, and this is gonna be a small fortune to pay. But I'm not backing out of this no matter what. Looks like I better try to work some overtime whenever I can though. So when someone thinks they have high costs to run there Goat, just move to Taxachusetts. Love the area, just not the laws. Sorry for the length of this, needed to vent.



Lynn Lynn the city of sin, you never come out the way you went in. Sorry to hear about your insurance. I'm a former M******* myself. Now living in central PA. Wanna be sick, my 6 month bill from USAA is $373. 
I have no fond memories of Mass no-fault insurance. Insurance co's having been closing shop there for years. Excise tax is no fun either. PA has no property tax on vehicles. Hope you're getting an automatic for that traffic.


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> Lynn Lynn the city of sin, you never come out the way you went in. Sorry to hear about your insurance. I'm a former M******* myself. Now living in central PA. Wanna be sick, my 6 month bill from USAA is $373.
> I have no fond memories of Mass no-fault insurance. Insurance co's having been closing shop there for years. Excise tax is no fun either. PA has no property tax on vehicles. Hope you're getting an automatic for that traffic.



Damn dude, how did you get your insurance that low. I have USAA and I thaught mine was low, course I have my wife and truck on my policy as well


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

Groucho said:


>


now that is funny :agree


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks for all the kind words  I knew what I was getting into so it was no surprise. I really love it here, I'm less than a mile from the ocean and I'm a big beach bum in summer. Changing Ins. Co. makes no difference cause the rates are set by the state. I envy all of you guys that can get those great prices, I'll just have to tighten my spending sprees that I go on and just save it for the Goat. :cheers


----------



## II-Savy (Jan 12, 2005)

Reno'sGoat said:


> Thanks for all the kind words  I knew what I was getting into so it was no surprise. I really love it here, I'm less than a mile from the ocean and I'm a big beach bum in summer. Changing Ins. Co. makes no difference cause the rates are set by the state. I envy all of you guys that can get those great prices, I'll just have to tighten my spending sprees that I go on and just save it for the Goat. :cheers


Ahh yes the beach...totally different.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Braman'sGTO said:


> Damn dude, how did you get your insurance that low. I have USAA and I thaught mine was low, course I have my wife and truck on my policy as well


A little more info would be in order. 
1.) 49 yrs old. 
2.) No claims history for 30 yrs
3.) No driving age kids. Yet! 
4.) I carry a $1,000 deductible and use insurance for catastrophic losses only.
5.) I carry $100K/300K liability.
5.) I live in a fairly low population density area.

That bill is for the GTO only. I also insure my 2002 Denali with USAA and that bill is $268/6 Mo with identical coverage.

I had USAA quote several cars before I bought and was surprised that a car like the GTO was only a $100 higher than the Denali while a Chrysler 300C was actually about $10 more than a GTO.

And the car I traded, a 1995 Volvo 850 Turbo, was only about $10 cheaper than the 02 Denali.

Doesn't make much sense to me but I'm sure an insurance actuary somewhere has it all figured out.


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

Groucho said:


>


 :agree 

Actually, since blow hard Ted has a record of driving into lakes with zero accountability, I seriously doubt he's insurable.....even in Mass.


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

I forgot that age makes a big difference. Im 25 and my wife is 20, she can't drive a standard so she is only insured on the 03 ZR2. That and I have my deductables set at 500, but that is required by the bank. For the car Ill do what it takes


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

MoreMoonShine said:


> :agree
> 
> Actually, since blow hard Ted has a record of driving into lakes with zero accountability, I seriously doubt he's insurable.....even in Mass.



Love it, absolutely love it!


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

Before I buy, I'm waiting 'til year end to see the difference in an '05 verses '06. Out of curiousity, I checked my insurer (USAA) for an '05 and they quoted $484 per 6 month increments. I suppose that's decent. Interestingly enough though, an '05 Corvette is $7 cheaper. :rofl:


----------



## quadman (Nov 29, 2004)

That seems awfully exorbitant for someone with a 30-year good driving record. I'm 52, and in Pittsburgh, with a good driving record, and my insurance for the GTO is 473 a year.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Quadman, did you specify the GTO as your daily driver? I have a 90 mile round trip commute every day and put about 22K per year on the odometer. Of course I told my insurer the truth. If your insurance company can beat USAA with a similar reputation for customer service let's have the name.


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> Quadman, did you specify the GTO as your daily driver? I have a 90 mile round trip commute every day and put about 22K per year on the odometer. Of course I told my insurer the truth. If your insurance company can beat USAA with a similar reputation for customer service let's have the name.


 I agree...since some of us have USAA, maybe we're not getting as good of a rate as we think! I'm 36 with a clean record and my quote was for a sole vehicle being the GTO with 12,000 miles a year and a $500 deductible. Please advise....


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Quadman, while you're at it, can you supply your deductible and levels of coverage? Also since you're in PA do you have your coverage stacked or unstacked. Mine is stacked. Apologies to those outside PA I think stacking may be unique to this state. PA is the first place I've encountered it.


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

I am 26 yr old and I have a 2004 GTO, and live in WV. My insurance runs about 140 a month on it, and I have a clean record. So I feel your pain, all these others who pay 500-600 a year are spoiled, I couldnt insure a go-kart for that!


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

I drive with a 500/500 and a SUI of 500. I only needed 100/300 for the umbrella but in order to get the 500 SUI I had to get a 500/500 policy.

With the 500 SUI it doesnt matter how little you have, I am covered for 500. I wanted to have a 100/100 with a 500 SUI. About 1700 a year with a 200 ded comprehensive, and a 500 ded for collision.

my payment is about 197 a month. the payment is 48 for principal, and the rest is tax and 3.5% interest. I had to pay tax on the 5000 gm card money, the 5500 rebate, and i think the 500 coupon. it was only 8.75%!


----------



## quadman (Nov 29, 2004)

Ok, here are the details of my policy, as best as I can understand them:
-the GTO is not my daily driver, I have a '95 Caprice for that, and that's what I told the insurance co., so my rate is based on "pleasure use, up to 8500 miles annually, male, married, age 50-54"
-the policy is limited tort and stacked
-liability protection
bodily injury $250M/person $500M/acc
property damage $100M/acc
-first party benefits
medical expense $5M
income loss $5M/month, $100M maximum
accidental death $5M
funeral benefit $2.5M
-uninsured motorists coverage
bod inj $250M/person $500M/acc-stacked
-underinsured motorists coverage
bod inj $250M/person $500M/acc-stacked
-physical damage coverages
comprehensive-$1M ded
collision-$1M ded

Annual premium is $472 through Erie Insurance Exchange.


----------



## rworkman98 (Feb 10, 2005)

I guess you’ll have to move out of Tax-achusetts. That state will regulate you to death…


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

quadman said:


> Ok, here are the details of my policy, as best as I can understand them:
> -the GTO is not my daily driver, I have a '95 Caprice for that, and that's what I told the insurance co., so my rate is based on "pleasure use, up to 8500 miles annually, male, married, age 50-54"
> -the policy is limited tort and stacked
> -liability protection
> ...


OK now I can see why you're paying less. A few facts can be very enlightening. It has nothing to do with my / your driving record. 

You specified the GTO as a pleasure vehicle with roughly 1/3 the annual miles.
My coverage is full tort.
My car is an 05 vs 04.
You're an even older fart than I am.

Other than that...........
Deductibles same.
My coverage is stacked so 100/300 = 200/600 stacked.
Other coverage similar.

Guess I'll stay with USAA.


----------

